# How can I save money on my pet?



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

By Denise Davidson

Our animal friends depend on us for food, water, shelter and love. When money is tight, there is plenty of love to go around, but the other essentials may be a little harder to come by. This doesn't mean you have to live without your four-legged buddies. Here are a few ideas to try, many of which will save you money in the long run.

FOOD

 Quality food is better than the cheap stuff. Pay now for premium food or later with vet bills. Higher nutrition, plus no filler, equals better health. That is money in the bank.

 Have you ever baked your pet treats? Try it. You're in charge of the ingredients and you'll save bucks on packaging. Your friend will love you for it. Two good Web sites to check out for pet-treat recipes are healthyrecipesforpets.com and simplypets.com/pet-recipes.

 Grow it. Or buy it in the vegetable section. Grow a garden for your family and give treats to your four-legged pals. Carrots, broccoli and apple chunks are low in calories and make healthy snacks, but check with your vet first for appropriate foods.

HEALTH

 Never skip your pet's semi-annual or annual physical exam. Sometimes, animals may not exhibit illness until it's too late. A checkup from nose to tail is the best preventive answer.

 Exercise, exercise. Avoid obesity in your pet by giving it daily walks or playtime. Obesity can translate into diabetes, arthritis, joint problems or heart trouble, which are painful and expensive to treat.

 Deter costly diseases by vaccination. This includes shots for feline leukemia, feline panleukopenia, canine distemper and canine parvo virus. Inoculate during the kitten or puppy stage.

 Buying prescription drugs is expensive. Once you obtain the initial dose from your vet, compare future costs at local drugstores and online pharmacies.

 To insure or not insure? Pet insurance can help with peace of mind. But do you really need it? Not all procedures or illnesses are covered. Before buying, look over plans carefully and reread them annually for changes.

 Look for low-cost spay or neuter clinics in your neighborhood. Getting your pet spayed or neutered will help prevent future health problems, such as uterine or testicular cancer.

 Ask for discounts at the veterinarian clinic. Sometimes, vets will offer discounts to senior citizens or owners who have multiple pets.

 What about free medicine for your pet? Vets receive samples, as do human doctors. If Fifi needs meds, ask for a free dose or two.

 Set aside an emergency fund for vet bills. Make monthly contributions to it.

 Invest in obedience training. Check local trainers for deals and competency. Decide which training environment is most suitable to your pet's disposition. Is one-on-one or a class setting more beneficial? Call the Humane Society or county shelter for classes or referrals. (Numbers include: San Diego Humane Society & SPCA (619) 299-7012; North County Humane Society & SPCA (760) 757-4357; El Cajon Animal Shelter (619) 441-1580; Chula Vista Animal Shelter (619) 691-5123; Escondido Humane Society (760) 888-2275; Helen Woodward Animal Center (858) 756-4117.)

GROOMING

 Brush them thar' fangs. You'll want to prevent major dental bills by maintaining your pet's teeth. Brush them a few times a week, as well as regular cleanings from the vet. Some toys promote periodontal health. Consider these as smart purchases.

 Give Spot a bath. Not only will you save on a grooming bill, you'll save on the gas to get there. Use warm water and make sure your pet is comfortable during the washing. Dry immediately afterward.

 Stretch the shampoo. Dilute it with a mixture of half water and half shampoo.

 Home manicures. Ask your groomer for advice on the proper nail clipper to purchase. There are several models available, so do your research. Be careful not to clip too close, as bleeding may occur.

 Limit pet and owner stress by performing grooming duties over multiple days. Clip those nails one day and bathe the next.

TOYS, ETC.

 Visit garage sales to find toys. Buy used stuffed animals that are cheap and easily discarded. Remove all buttons, eyes, or other potentially harmful digestive decorations.

 Homemade toys can be fun for your friend. What about a paper bag or crumpled newspaper for your cat to play with? Fill a rubber Kong-type toy for your dog with peanut butter, broken kibbles, or both. This can help prevent boredom, too.

 Pet beds don't have to come from a store. If you've got a blanket that's seen better days, use it for padding. Make sure it's machine-washable. Or, there is always your bed.

What are your tips for frugal pet care? E-mail them to [email protected]

The San Diego Union Tribune: Smart Living


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Good post - very informative - the one area I am going to disagree with however is the vaccinations - many vets will not accept that boosters are only required every three years - some are however going over to this way of thinking now that more research has been done into this.

Being 'on the ball with our dogs vacs didn't save us money - it actaully cost us a lot of money, just short of £11,000 to be precise.

Check vaccinations on google - you really would be suprised - THIS - is NOT a reason however to skip the first vacs that a yound dog needs - they need to get their immune systems built up and to miss these vital jabs is dicing with death.
regards
DT


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

testmg80 said:


> By Denise Davidson
> 
> Our animal friends depend on us for food, water, shelter and love. When money is tight, there is plenty of love to go around, but the other essentials may be a little harder to come by. This doesn't mean you have to live without your four-legged buddies. Here are a few ideas to try, many of which will save you money in the long run.
> 
> ...


Well done, and then some.


----------



## baillieswells (Dec 27, 2008)

One way to save a little on food, even premium brands, is to by their food labelled for working dogs. This is VAT free. It is the same quality as their normal food. Sometimes it is higher in protein. You don't have to work your dog to buy it.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good post, yeah vat free food is good but can be high in protein so you could cut a bit out of the meal so your dog intake is a little smaller if need be. even greyhound food is vat free i used to buy one with a low protein count.


----------



## dogdreams (Feb 14, 2009)

Interesting article, especially in this credit crunch era it is uppermost in people's mind. I personally tackled it by saving money on services such as dog sitting and dog kennels, in fact I built a website around that philo..piloso...that idea.

I am interested to know, in this climate has anyone been making a big effort to cut back on what they spend on their pets or have people just been cutting back on what they spend on themselves?


----------

